

Swogo: What’s it like to be a young startup in Amsterdam? - tijsmarkusse
http://startupjuncture.com/2013/04/22/swogo-whats-it-like-to-be-a-young-startup-in-amsterdam/

======
wkneepkens
Great to see another team comment on their experiences as a startup in
Amsterdam!

